# windows 8



## ixiboneheadixi

and info on windows 8? new features, when it will be released? how much better it will be? and also will apple ever make their OS available to PC owners


----------



## User0one

http://www.windows8news.com/

PC owners can buy a Apple.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Wow Windows 8 already?
I am still on Windows 98 xD


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Wow Windows 8 already?
> I am still on Windows 98 xD



lol why 98?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ixiboneheadixi said:


> lol why 98?


 
This might sound strange and stupid,but here is why xD:

-Takes about 400 MB of HDD space (hehehe)...
-Loads super fast (because there is nothing to load xD)...
-More problems which I need to solve in order to make something work (I am weird guy I admit)...
-I like the way they look like (believe it or not)...
-Not so many options that can be configured (lol)...
-You do not need 1000 GB of RAM in order for it to EVEN work (yes I have 512 MB DDR1 RAM lol)...
-And I love programming programs in .NET 1.0 for Win 98,which are of course supported on ALL other Windows (call me crazy =D )...

So in short...Windows 98 FUC!!NG RULES!!! 

If anyone else says contrary...I will cut your head off! 

I use 98 and XP all the time.I doubt I will EVER switch to anything higher than 98 and XP.I just don't like VIsta and Win7.I mean they are both great,but Win 98 and XP are still better to me and I can do ANYTHING on them.I use Win 98 most of the time as I do right now to write this =D



"Cheers!" - Written using PS2 keyboard on Windows 98


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> This might sound strange and stupid,but here is why xD:
> 
> -Takes about 400 MB of HDD space (hehehe)...
> -Loads super fast (because there is nothing to load xD)...
> -More problems which I need to solve in order to make something work (I am weird guy I admit)...
> -I like the way they look like (believe it or not)...
> -Not so many options that can be configured (lol)...
> -You do not need 1000 GB of RAM in order for it to EVEN work (yes I have 512 MB DDR1 RAM lol)...
> -And I love programming programs in .NET 1.0 for Win 98,which are of course supported on ALL other Windows (call me crazy =D )...
> 
> So in short...Windows 98 FUC!!NG RULES!!!
> 
> If anyone else says contrary...I will cut your head off!
> 
> I use 98 and XP all the time.I doubt I will EVER switch to anything higher than 98 and XP.I just don't like VIsta and Win7.I mean they are both great,but Win 98 and XP are still better to me and I can do ANYTHING on them.I use Win 98 most of the time as I do right now to write this =D
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheers!" - Written using PS2 keyboard on Windows 98



lol im on windows 7  atleast its better then vista


----------



## paulcheung

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> This might sound strange and stupid,but here is why xD:
> 
> -Takes about 400 MB of HDD space (hehehe)...
> -Loads super fast (because there is nothing to load xD)...
> -More problems which I need to solve in order to make something work (I am weird guy I admit)...
> -I like the way they look like (believe it or not)...
> -Not so many options that can be configured (lol)...
> -You do not need 1000 GB of RAM in order for it to EVEN work (yes I have 512 MB DDR1 RAM lol)...
> -And I love programming programs in .NET 1.0 for Win 98,which are of course supported on ALL other Windows (call me crazy =D )...
> 
> So in short...Windows 98 FUC!!NG RULES!!!
> 
> If anyone else says contrary...I will cut your head off!
> 
> I use 98 and XP all the time.I doubt I will EVER switch to anything higher than 98 and XP.I just don't like VIsta and Win7.I mean they are both great,but Win 98 and XP are still better to me and I can do ANYTHING on them.I use Win 98 most of the time as I do right now to write this =D
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheers!" - Written using PS2 keyboard on Windows 98


Does win 98 support sata drives? and ide drives over 128gb? 
Don't laugh, I still use MS DOS 6.22 on floppy with Novell 4 server from 15 year ago.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

paulcheung said:


> Does win 98 support sata drives? and ide drives over 128gb?
> Don't laugh, I still use MS DOS 6.22 on floppy with Novell 4 server from 15 year ago.



D: MS DOS?!?!?! so old omg lol


----------



## DMGrier

I remember using Windows 98 on my CTX.

Windows 7 is by far the best MS has had to offer as far as performance and security but I am looking forward to windows 8, especially how MS is finally doing the thing I have been saying for years and that is offering full intergration between the OS, xbox, Windows mobile and Zune. They have been slowely intergrating with 7, the xbox 360, windows mobile and zune but it could be better.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

yeah i heard about the whole xbox thing too


----------



## MrSleepin

does windows 98 support anything (software/hardware) from this day in age?


i would imagine you are extremely limited to what you can do on your 98 computer

i have 2 computers with xp, 1 with vista and 2 with win7

and i can honestly say, i love win7


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

MrSleepin said:


> does windows 98 support anything (software/hardware) from this day in age?
> 
> 
> i would imagine you are extremely limited to what you can do on your 98 computer
> 
> i have 2 computers with xp, 1 with vista and 2 with win7
> 
> and i can honestly say, i love win7


i want 5 computers lmao


----------



## mep916

ixiboneheadixi said:


> lol why 98?



ask him how he cleans his PC


----------



## Troncoso

mep916 said:


> ask him how he cleans his PC



Is he the dish washer guy?! I thought it was someone else.


----------



## MrSleepin

ixiboneheadixi said:


> i want 5 computers lmao



i bought a few on craigslist for cheap for my older games... 2 are laptops and 1 is a desktop..


----------



## Hsv_Man

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I use 98 and XP all the time.I doubt I will EVER switch to anything higher than 98 and XP.


 
I am a big fan of Windows 98 and Windows XP (especially this) they are great Operating Systems truly reliable and if anything was to go wrong it is an easy fix. Another thing that was great about these Operating Systems was any program would work on them (there was no need for compatibility mode back then). I especially loved the simplicity and reliability of Windows XP hence why I have it dual-booted on a seperate hard drive to Win 7. 

Windows 8 i'm not sure if i like it yet i've seen a few youtube videos released by microsoft and it seems quite different i'd say I will be sticking to XP and Win 7 for a long time yet.



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> "Cheers!" - Written using PS2 keyboard on Windows 98



Lol great work nice one.


----------



## spirit

Windows 7 is my favourite but I like Vista and XPx64 but I'm not sure about the 'tiles' UI in Windows 8...


----------



## Hsv_Man

vistakid10 said:


> Windows 7 is my favourite but I like Vista and XPx64 but I'm not sure about the 'tiles' UI in Windows 8...



Windows Vista is actually not a bad OS now it's at SP2. The problem with Vista was with being released so early the bugs were endless. Now finally with SP2 all these bugs are fixed and Vista is finally a Stable OS from what i can see anyway. And yes the tiles is what I was getting at with windows 8 it seems a bit different.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

but different can be good, i mean its not like people have much of a choice, its pretty much if you have a pc your using windows lol not many people use linux or anything well because most people buy their computers at a store and it already has windows on it, so i hope its not too bad


----------



## tremmor

I know two people that swear by the older programs. They have newer computers or at least a minimum of dual core. One uses Windows 98 2nd edition and the other will not change with 95 OSR2. Yes i like 7 Pro. Some people will not change. Some it is old school.


----------



## spirit

HsV_Man said:
			
		

> Windows Vista is actually not a bad OS now it's at SP2. The problem with Vista was with being released so early the bugs were endless. Now finally with SP2 all these bugs are fixed and Vista is finally a Stable OS


Yeah it's working great for a friend of mine, not really had any troubles at all on SP2 and only minor ones if he does get the odd thing. Even though Windows 7 is my main OS on the i5 build, I use a whole ton of virtual machines as well, Vista Ultimate 64-bit being one of them, and I like it quite a lot. I'd say I prefer Vista to XP now on newer hardware, but on older hardware, XP is still the best. 

I will agree about changes, sometimes it's good, sometimes it's not so good. Going off topic a bit I know, but what did people think of the ribbon interface in Office 2007 when it first came out? I liked it, and preferred it to 2003, but I know some people didn't. That's just one example of Microsoft's changes.


----------



## johnb35

mep916 said:


> ask him how he cleans his PC



Do we really want to start this all over again?  lol



Troncoso said:


> Is he the dish washer guy?! I thought it was someone else.



Yes he is unfortunately.


----------



## djarvis1one

DMGrier said:


> I remember using Windows 98 on my CTX.
> 
> Windows 7 is by far the best MS has had to offer as far as performance and security but I am looking forward to windows 8, especially how MS is finally doing the thing I have been saying for years and that is offering *full intergration between the OS, xbox, Windows mobile and Zune*. They have been slowely intergrating with 7, the xbox 360, windows mobile and zune but it could be better.



Don't mean to jack this thread, but...

I thought MS was dropping support for Zune as a separate platform and they were going to integrate it with the Windows phones? That was the only reason I bought an Ipod instead of having my Zune repaired.


----------



## dave1701

djarvis1one said:


> Don't mean to jack this thread, but...
> 
> I thought MS was dropping support for Zune as a separate platform and they were going to integrate it with the Windows phones? That was the only reason I bought an Ipod instead of having my Zune repaired.



I'd like to know too.  I have a Zune HD, which I really like.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

johnb35 said:


> Do we really want to start this all over again?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is unfortunately.


what about the dishwasher guy? lol whats that about



vistakid10 said:


> Yeah it's working great for a friend of mine, not really had any troubles at all on SP2 and only minor ones if he does get the odd thing. Even though Windows 7 is my main OS on the i5 build, I use a whole ton of virtual machines as well, Vista Ultimate 64-bit being one of them, and I like it quite a lot. I'd say I prefer Vista to XP now on newer hardware, but on older hardware, XP is still the best.
> 
> I will agree about changes, sometimes it's good, sometimes it's not so good. Going off topic a bit I know, but what did people think of the ribbon interface in Office 2007 when it first came out? I liked it, and preferred it to 2003, but I know some people didn't. That's just one example of Microsoft's changes.


omg i absolutely hate that ribbon interface crap, one reason im not going to like windows 8


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

DISHWASHER GUY...wow I have a new nickname...cool! 

Well I wash my super dirty computer parts in a diskwasher.Do you mind?! 

Here is a simple mathematical operation:






+




=





Hehehehehe pretty simple ha? 
I am crazy I admit

Believe it or not,I am writing this using that computer from those 3 images above right now lol.I also use that computer for programming,making programs ,using any other programs and playing any games on it at great FPS believe it or not lol.Everything works perfectly ^.^
Not to mention that the hardware is about 10 years old lol ^.^
If I now tell you how I clone my HDD and how I return the clone back to my HDD,you would think that I am crazier even more than you do now as you are reading this right now hehehe

Anyway now you know who the DISHWASHER GUY is 

By the way I am using Windows 98 and XP on that computer.
And yes that IS my main computer lol.Who cares how it looks like.It's important that it works like charm lol.
I do not see all that water and all those parts and wires like you people do lol.





Cheers!


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

nice ship above the computer lol, is it wrong that i find that to be more noticeable then a computer in a dishwasher?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ixiboneheadixi said:


> nice ship above the computer lol, is it wrong that i find that to be more noticeable then a computer in a dishwasher?


 
Of course not lol.I made that too hahaha 
Even though I have a better one which I made from LEGO cubes and it also has electrical power inside for batteries,motor,fan and lights so it can actually work in water like real ship lol.Only it's in my office right now lol.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

and i love your screen saver thing you got up there  its awesome, i want it lol


----------



## DMGrier

I think Windows 8 will be nice change and I hope they make some changes like get rid of WMP and just add the few missing codecs to zune. 

I think one problem I see with the intergration of all there devices is they need to get rid of the MS point system and just use cash or card for xbox and zune.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

DMGrier said:


> I think Windows 8 will be nice change and I hope they make some changes like get rid of WMP and just add the few missing codecs to zune.
> 
> I think one problem I see with the intergration of all there devices is they need to get rid of the MS point system and just use cash or card for xbox and zune.



yeah the ms point thing could be annoying if all are integrated. But i dont like using credit cards so as long as you can still go to the store and buy some sort of card for money on there then i would be happy


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I just don't like that Microsoft removed Windows Movie Maker and Outlook Express from Windows 7.And now if in Windows 8 they remove even Windows Media Player that sucks lol!
I am not saying Windows 7 is bad and that Windows 8 will be bad also,but just why the hell would they remove those nice useful things and then put them on their WEB site as a separate download?!That sucks lol xD
Ok it's true that there ARE people who do not use those things,but is that a reason to remove it???I mean...there are TONS of people who use that every day lol.Even me


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

one annoying thing is they give you that stupid free trial of microsoft office, i hate office, i never use it lol


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ixiboneheadixi said:


> one annoying thing is they give you that stupid free trial of microsoft office, i hate office, i never use it lol


 
Yea I also never use Office.It's not that its bad or anything,I just don't need it lol.
And yea you are right about one thing.They give you free trial of MS Office in Windows 7 on about 60 days,but DO NOT give those nice useful things that XP had such as Windows Movie Maker and Outlook Express.And to tell you the truth those things that XP had and even Vista had are a LOT more useful than stupid 60 days trial of MS Office.Not to mention that those things they removed in Windows 7 never had trial period lol.That was so awesome and now you do not have anything except OS full of free trial programs more and more lmao!
Not to mention if you buy a new laptop.It has Windows 7 on it + tons of 60 days trial useless programs xD I hate that rofl!

I bet they will even remove NOTEPAD,WORDPAD,PAINT and other nice programs in future Windows editions lmao!

Say whatever you want,but I am sticking to Windows 98 and Windows XP.They are the best lol!!!


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

i woudlnt exactly call paint nice though lol


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ixiboneheadixi said:


> i woudlnt exactly call paint nice though lol


 
Nah you know what I mean lol.
But believe it or not,it is possible to draw things in paint and make them to look like they are real.One guy draw a car in paint and it looks like it is the real one.I think there is a video about it on the youtube


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Nah you know what I mean lol.
> But believe it or not,it is possible to draw things in paint and make them to look like they are real.One guy draw a car in paint and it looks like it is the real one.I think there is a video about it on the youtube



i have seen those, but by far the best program like that is gimp, photoshop may be better but gimp is free  and almost as good


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ixiboneheadixi said:


> i have seen those, but by far the best program like that is gimp, photoshop may be better but gimp is free  and almost as good


 
Who says that Photoshop isn't free ? Hehehe


----------



## mihir

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Who says that Photoshop isn't free ? Hehehe



The forum rules do


----------



## wolfeking

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Who says that Photoshop isn't free ? Hehehe


Ian does. 





			
				Ian @ the rules said:
			
		

> Promoting piracy as an alternative to the legal purchase of computer software or media material.
> The use of torrent trackers or p2p software to obtain copyrighted  material. Any discussion of programs like Limewire, Frostwire, eMule,  eDonkey, etc.. is not allowed, whether or not you believe or suggest  it's for legal use.
> The offer or solicitation of invitations to private torrent tracking  websites, such as Demonoid. Public sites, like The Pirate Bay, cannot  be discussed here.
> Illegally modified OS versions such as "XP Black," which are typically distributed illegally.
> Installation of a Macintosh operating system on a PC, also know as a "Hackintosh" system.
> Advice on how to crack or circumvent legitimate software activation.  This includes: key generators; cracked executable files; re-arming  software trial periods; brute force methods for obtaining activation  keys; OEM activation hacks, etc.
> Cracking or bypassing an administrator/any other user log-in password.
> Stripping DRM from media files.
> DVD/Blu-Ray disk decryption.
> Software that facilitates the unauthorized entry into a network.
> Posting malicious links or attempting to distribute malicious software.
> Keystroke recording software, or any application that allows you to secretly monitor the activities of another computer user.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

but back on topic, i really do hope windows 8 will have some nice features, but it prob wont and it will prob be way overpriced to buy it


----------



## claptonman

wolfeking said:


> Ian does.
> [/LIST]



Says the guy with the hackintosh.


----------



## wolfeking

true. But I dont discuss it other than, yea its possible. 
therefore, not breaking the rules.


----------



## DMGrier

I know there has been a lot questions about what is Windows 8 going to offer and what direction is it going to go and I have the perfect video for you all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYSSdSNFjhU


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

claptonman said:


> Says the guy with the hackintosh.


 
ROFLMAO MAN HAHAHA!!! GOOD ONE AND ALSO TRUTHFUL =D
But let's be honest lol...today...EVERYONE has hackintosh ^^
Believe it or not,MOST of the people who say that piracy is illegal so many times and who ALSO say that they use original software and have licenses for them,in MOST cases they use piracy,only they lie they have the original license lol.Believe it or not,but that's true lol.Most of them do that  
But hey you can't blame them lol.If they have knowledge to break the software protection,they rule if you ask me ^^ I am not saying I am one of them...maybe I am or maybe I am not...who knows ^^ ...you will never find out lol,but SAME applies for everyone else who has hackintosh and knowledge on how to use it lol and you will ALSO never find out if THEY ALSO know that or not,unless if the forum rules all of a sudden change lol.Still as long as we don't say anything about this,rules are not broken lol.Besides everyone on this forum is familiar with the words HACKING,BREAKING PROTECTION,PROGRAMMING,PIRACY and so on lol...
I mean let's be honest everyone...who on this forum has the licenses of EVERY SINGLE software you have installed on your computer lol...
Hell I bet that at least 75% of the people on this forum use pirated Windows to use this forum in the first place lol...of course...they won't admit it and WILL say that they have original licensed Windows OS hehehe.
And don't tell me I am wrong because we all know that this is true lmao.

By the way you did not hear this from me ^^

We should make a contest to see who is lying by saying:"I have original licensed version!"

I will start by saying that I have original and fully licensed Windows 98 SE,original and fully licensed Windows ME,original and fully licensed Windows XP Pro SP1 and original and fully licensed Windows XP Home SP1 and SP2.And as the proof I have taken a picture with my sellphone of Windows XP Pro SP1 CD disk right in the front of my computer:





And yes that IS my hand lol.

So.....anyone dares to join the contest ^^ ?
If you refuse......in that case......YOU HAVE WINDOWS DOWNLOADED FROM THE INTERNET MUHAAHAHAHHAHA!!!

Nah I am just kidding lol.But hey it would be fun lol.


----------



## speedyink

The windows 7 on all my computers is a legal version from technet.  Just because I don't have a disc doesn't make it pirated 

I can't be bothered to pirate Windows, It's just easier to do it legally.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

speedyink said:


> The windows 7 on all my computers is a legal version from technet. Just because I don't have a disc doesn't make it pirated
> 
> I can't be bothered to pirate Windows, It's just easier to do it legally.


 
Easier to do it legally??? Umm...are you on drugs lol?
Well maybe it is.....if you are rich hehe


----------



## wellhellothere

I'd much rather pay for it, any software for that matter - its much more satisfying owning the full legitimate package, and money really isn't that important to me that i will steal stuff to save on cash.


----------



## wolfeking

claptonman said:


> Says the guy with the hackintosh.





wellhellothere said:


> I'd much rather pay for it, any software for that matter - its much more satisfying owning the full legitimate package, and money really isn't that important to me that i will steal stuff to save on cash.


I paid my 60 USD and have 10.6 and 10.7 legal copys of disk and the copy from the Istore. I dont really like pirating, or using a P2P site unless its a freeware that is no longer available except on P2P sites.


----------



## speedyink

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Easier to do it legally??? Umm...are you on drugs lol?
> Well maybe it is.....if you are rich hehe



Are YOU on drugs?  Dealing with updates, dealing with service packs, dealing with WGA...all of these things are an issue when pirating.  If your legit, you don't even have to THINK about these things.  And with Technet it's $150 for 2 copies of any version of windows you want, not to mention all the Microsoft software you can also get like any version of Office.  It's not that much money...


----------



## CrayonMuncher

speedyink said:


> Are YOU on drugs?  Dealing with updates, dealing with service packs, dealing with WGA...all of these things are an issue when pirating.  If your legit, you don't even have to THINK about these things.  And with Technet it's $150 for 2 copies of any version of windows you want, not to mention all the Microsoft software you can also get like any version of Office.  It's not that much money...



+1 To that

Anyway back on topic I've heard that windows 8 will include the ribbon thing as default on explorer, I really hate that thing.


----------



## russb

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> ROFLMAO MAN HAHAHA!!! GOOD ONE AND ALSO TRUTHFUL =D
> But let's be honest lol...today...EVERYONE has hackintosh ^^
> Believe it or not,MOST of the people who say that piracy is illegal so many times and who ALSO say that they use original software and have licenses for them,in MOST cases they use piracy,only they lie they have the original license lol.Believe it or not,but that's true lol.Most of them do that
> But hey you can't blame them lol.If they have knowledge to break the software protection,they rule if you ask me ^^ I am not saying I am one of them...maybe I am or maybe I am not...who knows ^^ ...you will never find out lol,but SAME applies for everyone else who has hackintosh and knowledge on how to use it lol and you will ALSO never find out if THEY ALSO know that or not,unless if the forum rules all of a sudden change lol.Still as long as we don't say anything about this,rules are not broken lol.Besides everyone on this forum is familiar with the words HACKING,BREAKING PROTECTION,PROGRAMMING,PIRACY and so on lol...
> I mean let's be honest everyone...who on this forum has the licenses of EVERY SINGLE software you have installed on your computer lol...
> Hell I bet that at least 75% of the people on this forum use pirated Windows to use this forum in the first place lol...of course...they won't admit it and WILL say that they have original licensed Windows OS hehehe.
> And don't tell me I am wrong because we all know that this is true lmao.
> 
> By the way you did not hear this from me ^^
> 
> We should make a contest to see who is lying by saying:"I have original licensed version!"
> 
> I will start by saying that I have original and fully licensed Windows 98 SE,original and fully licensed Windows ME,original and fully licensed Windows XP Pro SP1 and original and fully licensed Windows XP Home SP1 and SP2.And as the proof I have taken a picture with my sellphone of Windows XP Pro SP1 CD disk right in the front of my computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes that IS my hand lol.
> 
> So.....anyone dares to join the contest ^^ ?
> If you refuse......in that case......YOU HAVE WINDOWS DOWNLOADED FROM THE INTERNET MUHAAHAHAHHAHA!!!
> 
> Nah I am just kidding lol.But hey it would be fun lol.



Why have you put 13 yes 13 lol's in your post,i cant find that key on my keyboard,lol.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I love how lol has become such a generalized term that has lost all meaning.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Why have you put 13 yes 13 lol's in your post,i cant find that key on my keyboard,lol.



It's right next to your any key mate


----------



## johnb35

russb said:


> Why have you put 13 yes 13 lol's in your post,i cant find that key on my keyboard,lol.



Because he is the LOL master on this forum.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

johnb35 said:


> Because he is the LOL master on this forum.


 
Hahaha 
Thanks John...I guess xD


CrayonMuncher said:


> I love how lol has become such a generalized term that has lost all meaning.


 
Well yea it is being used more and more often hehe 
God knows what that word also means today except for just simple laugh...I bet it means CHOCOLATE CAKES in some countries too xD


CrayonMuncher said:


> Anyway back on topic I've heard that windows 8 will include the ribbon thing as default on explorer, I really hate that thing.


 
Yea me too.Believe it or not I prefer standard classic windows like in Windows 98 lol.Even on XP I use classic style.In Windows 7 classic style is no more classic style as it used to be.I bet that in Windows 8 CLASSIC STYLE will be the one that XP had as a standard one xD Considering how much they are changing the look more and more often,it's gonna be crapy for some of us.I hate having so much colors on the screen.My eyes hurt xD I remember when I tryed Windows Vista and 7.After 30 minutes of being at the front of the screen my eyes were burning looool! I am not saying Windows Vista and 7 are bad.They are great they really are,but Microsoft sometimes just overreacts in some things.Hell man they even put glassy windows style in it too so you can see what is behind them and my eyes are dying trying to detect the actual active window xD
I think I will prefer classic style like Windows 98 had for the rest of my life probably.I use the same style in XP.I did once actually tryed Windows Vista style on XP,but I just can't stand it lol.But hey maybe that's just me xD

Sorry if I said the LOL word too many times lol (ops there I go again xD.Dammit STARS!!! )



Cheers folks!


----------



## speedyink

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Yea me too.Believe it or not I prefer standard classic windows like in Windows 98 lol.Even on XP I use classic style.In Windows 7 classic style is no more classic style as it used to be.I bet that in Windows 8 CLASSIC STYLE will be the one that XP had as a standard one xD Considering how much they are changing the look more and more often,it's gonna be crapy for some of us.I hate having so much colors on the screen.My eyes hurt xD I remember when I tryed Windows Vista and 7.After 30 minutes of being at the front of the screen my eyes were burning looool! I am not saying Windows Vista and 7 are bad.They are great they really are,but Microsoft sometimes just overreacts in some things.Hell man they even put glassy windows style in it too so you can see what is behind them and my eyes are dying trying to detect the actual active window xD
> I think I will prefer classic style like Windows 98 had for the rest of my life probably.I use the same style in XP.I did once actually tryed Windows Vista style on XP,but I just can't stand it lol.But hey maybe that's just me



I found XP to be the one with unnecessary colors, what with the bright blues and greens.  Aero toned it down, if anything.  Yeah it looks like shiny glass now but it's not neon green anymore, or at least it doesn't have to be, you can make it whatever color you want.  
Active window is the one at the front *smirk*
Not sure why you'd need visual indication for active window anyway.. if I forgot what window I was typing in last I usually inherently click on the text box I want to type in anyways.  And for scrolling, I downloaded software which only scrolls where the mouse cursor is, therefor no need to activate windows the scroll them.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

speedyink said:


> I found XP to be the one with unnecessary colors, what with the bright blues and greens.


 
And that is why I use CLASSIC style on XP too lol.It's just too bad XP doesn't have the REAL style to look like REAL Windows 98.It's pretty similar,but not the same 
Still it's not bad at all and CLASSIC will always be my favorite.But today even CLASSIC is becoming more and more colorful xD Someday XP style will be the CLASSIC one and the REAL CLASSIC style will die...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! xD
I hope that is not gonna happen otherwise I will have to open "explorer.exe" file and change so many things inside to just force Windows to have the real classic style ability lol...and I hate doing that because it's a pain in the ass xD


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I know where to get a legal installation disk of Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit for $75.  I am going to upgrade to Windows 7 probably around November and I won't be paying $100 for it.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=17170182&cat=22&lpid=0&search=Windows 7


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Only 75 dollars?!

Oh man here where I live it costs 300 dollars.God I hate my country...


----------



## speedyink

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> And that is why I use CLASSIC style on XP too lol.It's just too bad XP doesn't have the REAL style to look like REAL Windows 98.It's pretty similar,but not the same
> Still it's not bad at all and CLASSIC will always be my favorite.But today even CLASSIC is becoming more and more colorful xD Someday XP style will be the CLASSIC one and the REAL CLASSIC style will die...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! xD
> I hope that is not gonna happen otherwise I will have to open "explorer.exe" file and change so many things inside to just force Windows to have the real classic style ability lol...and I hate doing that because it's a pain in the ass xD



Haha, wasn't trying to prove you wrong or anything, was just stating my opinion on the point you brought up.
I know what you mean though, 98's look had deeper blues and greyer greys (if that makes sense, lol), while XP toned it down slightly and made a more noticeable gradient, or added one..can't remember if Windows 98 had them or not..
I still prefer the glassy look to aero, so clean and sharp and less digital looking, looks more natural.



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Oh man here where I live it costs 300 dollars.God I hate my country...



Planet Earth?




Sorry, I had to.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

speedyink said:


> Planet Earth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to.


 
Well we all live on planet Earth lol.I just wrote that as a joke lol.You probably noticed that I like joking 
The country is not planet Earth haha.It's Croatia and everything is so damn expensive here.Hell even Windows XP costs 200 dollars here lmao!


----------



## speedyink

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Well we all live on planet Earth lol.I just wrote that as a joke lol.You probably noticed that I like joking
> The country is not planet Earth haha.It's Croatia and everything is so damn expensive here.Hell even Windows XP costs 200 dollars here lmao!



It was a joke, you have your location set as "planet earth"


----------

